# Nighttime Swordfish Floats



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

OK, while we aborted the sword trip last weekend due to frustratingly short wave periods making it just plain no fun, I did do the work to get us ready. Included in that was to make up some new floats to run our nighttime baits under. I did a little video of how I built them. YOu can do them many other ways, but these have worked well for us. Check it out: http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=788


----------

